
Show HN: Ichiban is kanban for one - alangibson
https://ichiban.works
======
_shadi
Where is the content of the cards stored? is it hosted by the site?

~~~
alangibson
Great question. I need to add that to the privacy statement. They are all
hosted in Firebase's Firestore db.

